

Netflix 'now primarily a streaming company,' could offer DVD-less plan this year - stevederico
http://i.engadget.com/2010/10/21/netflix-now-primarily-a-streaming-company-could-offer-dvd-les/

======
andymoe
Here is a really good talk by Adrian Cockcroft[1] from Netflix on this whole
project to move to AWS over the last two years. It was given last week at
hacker dojo in Mountain View. Video could be better but there is some good
stuff in there.

<http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/10209077>

I think he is giving a talk at <http://qconsf.com> that goes more into the
nitty gritty of the software side of things Nov 2nd.

[1] <http://qconsf.com/sf2010/speaker/Adrian+Cockcroft>

------
stevederico
Yet another company moving away from optical media. Thank You.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1814233>

------
_corbett
this would be great if the streaming could work internationally (or if they'd
develop partners in local countries). iTunes manages so it's not intractable.

